# Waders help



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

Good job. You won't be sorry. By the way, their warrantee is very good.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Hodgman Mackensie waders fit great at Dunhams $49.99 yesterday, now we have 3" of snow, and it's still snowing.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Cold weather?cabelas ultimag 1600!You wont get cold.I wear them fishing Steel and duck hunting.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

I’m taking back the Simms boots cause they only had a size 12 and was a bit too snug. I found some Patagonia’s size 13 ultralights on eBay new for 100.00. Getting excited to try these out my friends!!


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I am another guy that had a lot of cheap waders, went to Simms, and will not go back to cheap waders. 
I really like adding the metal cleats in my wading boots. I find the grip far superior to plain metal soles.
As for sole material, yes felt is the best on algae covered rocks, but you will end up on your azz if you run into clay. I know of a mighty fine trout stream that has some very productive clay bottom areas.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

fisheater said:


> I am another guy that had a lot of cheap waders, went to Simms, and will not go back to cheap waders.
> I really like adding the metal cleats in my wading boots. I find the grip far superior to plain metal soles.
> As for sole material, yes felt is the best on algae covered rocks, but you will end up on your azz if you run into clay. I know of a mighty fine trout stream that has some very productive clay bottom areas.


I went to the cleated boots. I do a lot of portage (hike to) lakes and streams. I don’t think felts a great option for me


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Zkovach1175 said:


> I went to the cleated boots. I do a lot of portage (hike to) lakes and streams. I don’t think felts a great option for me


Interchangeable soles - Like these.

https://www.tridentflyfishing.com/k...MI66iauP_m4QIVBdNkCh1_Wg6wEAYYASABEgK8JPD_BwE


----------



## Retrobird (Jan 9, 2019)

Simms or Orvis, breathable is the only way to go. If only using a couple times, look at Cabelas.


----------



## webbedconnection (Jan 13, 2006)

Don't rule out the Banded Insulated Redzone waders! 1600 grams of insulation in the boots (same as Cabela's UltraMax). Breathable and it's like wearing a pair of bibs!


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

I used them today and I noticed a bit of moisture on my feet. The bottom of my socks and toe areas were wet. I’m guessing this was sweat and not the waders leaking given my whole sock wasn’t wet?


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

I spray my feet with antiperspirant. It reduces the moisture.

Fact: there are more sweat glands on the feet than anywhere else on the body.

You won't eliminate the sweating of your feet, but can reduce it.

I have found no difference between genaric antiperspirent vs. name brand types.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

koditten said:


> I spray my feet with antiperspirant. It reduces the moisture.
> 
> Fact: there are more sweat glands on the feet than anywhere else on the body.
> 
> ...


A lot of people look at me like I am crazy when I spray down my feet. Makes a huge difference all year round


----------

